# Oscars Poop



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Other than manually taking out my fishes poop is there any animal that might stir up the sand to cover it by itself. I was thinking malaysian trumpet snails but im just looking for more options. I have a 55 gallon tank with aragonite sand and the poop is really unattractive, another question is what do you guys recommend for toys for an oscar? Thanks in advance


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Take it out. Covering it up just adds to the nasties in your tank.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Ah true true, what do you recommend taking it out with other than the gravel vac


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

You should be doing weekly water changes(with an oscar in 55--multiple weekly) and do it with a gravel vac. Otherwise a net works sometimes.

Water changes are critical, especially in a tank that has a fish that is to the max of it's load. If you are having stuff float around consider more filtration, and a powerhead on the bottom to blow it around till the filter picks it up.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

The water is very clean, i do water changes on sundays and thursdays about 30 percent. I just do not like the way the poop looks on the bottom


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

use dark sand!  
about the toy, you can use some large marbles to see if your oscar likes to move them around the tank.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

I was thinking that, but then i have to empty up my tank and get the sand out  lol, Ill try to get some marbles, do you have them


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

you might be able to suck the sand out by gravel vac. or just a simple narrow hose ( it needs mouth suction to start the work ).

My pair used to play with marbles in their dig. heres a photo of my male from 1 year ago:


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

That may work, thats interesting with the marbles, will they try to eat them?


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

get something that doesn't fit in their mouth so they have to push it, otherwise they pick it up and spit it some where else.


----------

